# S.O.A.P. Fest in the woods of Oregon!



## Honey Crust

Two day free folk punk festival in the woods outside of Klamath Falls, OR! Hiking, camping, music, good people, good shit!


----------



## ScatteredCrowBones

That sounds rad, wondering if you have more details. Private land or national forest? Communal kitchen? Do you know who the organizers are?


----------



## Honey Crust

ScatteredCrowBones said:


> That sounds rad, wondering if you have more details. Private land or national forest? Communal kitchen? Do you know who the organizers are?


National Forest, all the details I have are what’s on the poster. I have a number of friends playing it but I don’t know the organizers. Here’s the Facebook page though!


----------



## jimi

Found a ride, I'll be there!


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm thinking about coming out even tho it's an 8 hour drive from Walla walla... Anyone else from StP going to be there?


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm thinking about coming out even tho it's an 8 hour drive from Walla Walla... Anyone else from StP going to be there?


Damn, if I didn't have stuff to do tonight I'd try to get down to somewhere south to meet up because this sounds rad. Hope you have a good time if you end up going!


----------



## Matt Derrick

MolotovMocktail said:


> Damn, if I didn't have stuff to do tonight I'd try to get down to somewhere south to meet up because this sounds rad. Hope you have a good time if you end up going!



It's kinda dumb, but I drove about two hours, realized it would be a 16 hour round trip for me and decided to just stay home this weekend


----------



## deleted24783

OMG I wish I had more fuel I would soooo be driving there this very second!!!!! I tried pawning everything except my laptop today...

Hoping y’all have better weather than what’s going on in Salem right now (thunderstorm)


----------



## jimi

Matt Derrick said:


> It's kinda dumb, but I drove about two hours, realized it would be a 16 hour round trip for me and decided to just stay home this weekend


Ya missed out!


----------

